# Has anyone ever tried this Plasti Dip stuff on 100 spokes???



## 78 Linc-N (Jan 10, 2011)

I came across this plasti dip stuff on You Tube people were putting it on there rims. My question is has anybody tried it? Any Pro's or Con's? What do ya think? I want to had Black Hubs, Spokes, and Nipples but unlike Powder Coating or Painting if I get tired of it this stuff just peels right off and if i get tired of it i could take it off and still have my chrome finish. Has anybody done it? Couldn't find anything here on the search.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I never heard of it I'm gonna look at it on Youtube


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks pretty cool I wonder how it holds up after cured and I guess it's all matt finish but they sell a glossifier which will give it a clear coat shine.. I like the idea of painting your wheels and being able to pull it off when your tired of the look I might have to try it honestly


----------



## sagginwagon (Sep 29, 2011)

It doesn't hold up for long. I did a few years back. It probably lasted a week before my spokes started leaking again


----------



## sagginwagon (Sep 29, 2011)

This is what I used. Hasn't leaked in 2-3years now. 









Removed all and as much of the old seal from the wheel









Put on 4-5 layers. Giving each layer a day to seal


----------



## sagginwagon (Sep 29, 2011)

Us an old credit card to smear n smooth out the sealant over the wheel. Since then, I've put a layer or 2 over wheels I've gotten that was not leaking just to be on the safe side. You can buy the polyurethane at any lowes or Home Depot. Hope this helps!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Think they meant dipping the spokes to give them a painted look not seal up the wheel


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

OVERTIME said:


> Think they meant dipping the spokes to give them a painted look not seal up the wheel


LoL thats what I thought too


----------



## 78 Linc-N (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah the stuff I looked at can be sprayed on from an airgun or a can. Pretty neat no prep time just wash/clean them, dry then spray! comes in all kinds of colors. This one guy had a video of his wheels a year later and they held up. But there's no vids of wire wheels. Just thought it would be neat to try and like I said if you get tired of it or want to change colors or just go back to chrome you could just peel it off! Just wondering if anyone has ever tried it on a set of wires?


----------



## 78 Linc-N (Jan 10, 2011)

And yeah i was talking about painting the spokes, hubs, and nipples, but with this stuff you dont have to take the wheel apart, you spray it on like spray paint or with a paint gun and it goes on wet but dries hard kinda like a plastic when it cures but can easily be peeled right off and supposed to be durable.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

I lol'd have way down the thread...:facepalm:


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

What's this stuff called ...for my wheels i used red straws since my paint is candy red ..i would like to try this stuff


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Here's pics of mine with red straws i did one red skipped one left it chrome and so on


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I've seen it on wheels and entire cars. Never used it myself though. It might be a pain to peel it back off wire wheels with all the hardware of the wheel compared to other aftermarket wheels. Check out dipyourcar.com


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I've seen it on wheels and entire cars. Never used it myself though. It might be a pain to peel it back off wire wheels with all the hardware of the wheel compared to other aftermarket wheels. Check out dipyourcar.com


Ya maybe good for the dish


----------



## 78 Linc-N (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow straws not thats really thinkin outside the box!!! Really cool idea, did you have to take the whole wheel apart to put them on each spoke?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

78 Linc-N said:


> Wow straws not thats really thinkin outside the box!!! Really cool idea, did you have to take the whole wheel apart to put them on each spoke?


They used to make colored spoke covers before they started powdercoating them. They stopped making them so guys resorted to straws and no you dont take the wheel apart.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

They still make spoke covers for dirt bikes


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Mine are 100 spoke stamped Daytons ...i just couldnt bring myself to paint them..like i have seen powder coat chips off...so i used the straws instead


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

78 Linc-N said:


> Wow straws not thats really thinkin outside the box!!! Really cool idea, did you have to take the whole wheel apart to put them on each spoke?


saw a thread bout this on here before, dude cut every straw in length and in an angle on top/bottom so they wouldnt rotate around the spoke.

actually looked pretty good, as the one above.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Straws I did years ago, held up fine, just to tired of the black spokes. I bumped the other topic also.


----------



## 78 Linc-N (Jan 10, 2011)

Might have to try this pretty good idea, but now i'll have to find some black staws? Would be a little time consuming but probably worth it. Any chance they would come off while driving it on the road or when washing them? Wonder if you could do this do this with some kinda shrink tubing or rubber tubing?


----------



## 78 Linc-N (Jan 10, 2011)

I went back thru the threads on here and checked out the topics of the straw idea! I will probably be trying that one soon as i get some time Thanks CashMoneySpeed for the idea!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

The straw idea has been around since the 90's . There used to be a few companies that sold kits


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

They were way thicker plastic than drinking straws


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

78 Linc-N said:


> Might have to try this pretty good idea, but now i'll have to find some black staws? Would be a little time consuming but probably worth it. Any chance they would come off while driving it on the road or when washing them? Wonder if you could do this do this with some kinda shrink tubing or rubber tubing?


You can get black straws from anywhere that sells bar/club supplies. Never had one come off when I ran them and did a lot of highway driving with them on. First wheel will take awhile but once you get the hang of it, it goes fast.


----------



## 78 Linc-N (Jan 10, 2011)

Tried the straw idea and had a really hard time with it. Got the first one cut down to fit perfect, went off that one for the template and made the rest only problem is some of them will slide into the nipple or hub a little bit letting about a quarter inch of chrome showing on the spoke.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah you have to cut them slightly longer and the excess slides right under the nip and also the hub. Cut longer, along with that angle cut on the end, they'll never rotate and the cut side will stay on the backside.


----------



## 78 Linc-N (Jan 10, 2011)

Cool I will keep trying it till I get it right!


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

Any chance of getting some pics of the straw process ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Im gonna try the plasti dip on sum junk wheels in the dish when I get a chance


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

mashingbumper said:


> Any chance of getting some pics of the straw process ?


You just cut straw to length, slice down the backside and cut slight angle on the ends to math the nips/hub.


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> You just cut straw to length, slice down the backside and cut slight angle on the ends to math the nips/hub.


Sounds pretty simple might try it this weekend thanks


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

good topic....was just thinking the other day if anybody has done this to any chrome dish only....or spokes...wire wheels....any pictures post them up :drama:


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks like it comes off easy I wonder how it holds up


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Looks like it comes off easy I wonder how it holds up


looks like it holds up pretty good..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:run:


----------



## the_jiggler (Jul 26, 2013)

I know this is an old thread but in case anyone was still wondering....

I went from this









to this....








I just did it yesterday. I still need to peel off the excess over spray and touch up a few spots. Of course I removed the rust before dipping.


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

the_jiggler said:


> I know this is an old thread but in case anyone was still wondering....
> 
> I went from this
> 
> ...


Looks good. Is that plastidip? Let use know how it holds up.


----------



## the_jiggler (Jul 26, 2013)

Plastidip with glossifier. It wasn't completely dry when I took the picture but it's basically what it looks like. I'll put more pictures up once I get the tires mounted, peel the excess and get them put on the car. These 18's are temporary for me since I couldn't find another 150 spoke 20 in my area for a reasonable price. I'll add more pics in a few months to show how it held up.


----------



## large632 (Sep 14, 2013)

Keep us posted,I want to do this to mire rusty wires too lol.


----------



## the_jiggler (Jul 26, 2013)

large632 said:


> Keep us posted,I want to do this to mire rusty wires too lol.


I don't have any pictures and I apologize for the late response but here's the skinny:

There are some nicks in the plastidip, probably from rocks or other road debris, but it's holding up fairly well. 

Chrome is probably not the best base for plastidip (like most paint)...my suggestion would be to try some type of adhesion promoter after removing the rust (very very important!!! if you leave the rust, it will most likely continue to eat away even though the plastidip has sealed it. I used simple green and aluminum foil to clean, followed by meguirs hot wheels for chrome wheels to remove excess dirt and get rid of light rust then naval jelly for heavy rust and pitted areas). 3M or duplicolor, I forget which, makes the promoter and it's kind of like a clear base coat. I haven't tested this technique so I can't be held responsible for results. I know that dipmycar has youtube video showing what happens if you put plastidip over primer. It still peels off but is more difficult to remove than spraying over regular car paint. I imagine the results would be similar. Besides, could you really see yourself trying to peel all the dip off of 400-600 different spokes depending on what you got?:dunno:

I don't know if adding more glossifier will help to avoid the nicking, but I really don't think it would since it's more of a adhesion problem. In the youtube video mentioned above, they also showed a sample with regular clear coat on top of plastidip. That may help but I haven't tried that either and once again, adhesion is the problem but the clear would dry to a harder finish. It would probably be hit or miss, maybe try on a chrome wrench or something first?

Also, I didn't mention this before, but when spraying the spokes, don't try to keep a light coat around the wheel rim. That's if you're trying to get a chrome rim/color spoke thing like I did. I went light on one wheel out of the set, thinking it would be easier for cleanup, and it made it much more difficult to remove the excess from between the spokes. I used chopsticks or bamboo skewers and a baby toothbrush to get most of the excess off that one. The chopsticks/skewers worked well for the other 3 wheels but friction was the only way to get it off the light coated rim and the plastic handle scratched dip from areas that I didn't want to be seen. 

One more thing, when removing the plastidip from around the rim (if you're going for chrome rim/color spoke) roll the plastidip with your finger towards the spoke until you have it close to the nipples. Grab the rolled up part with your fingers and gently pull up then towards the center hub working your way into the center line of the rim. Do it completely on the front side then the back side. This made it much easier to remove the excess from between the spokes after since there was basically a huge glob of dry dip to grab hold of. 

If you want to keep the hubs chrome, good luck with that. I used produce bags from publix and it worked pretty ok, but you have to remove them before the dip is dry so it doesn't peel off a whole lot. The problem is that it leaves an area that is unprotected and somewhat unpaintable. Trying to paint that area of the spokes with colored dip will leave plastidip on the hub. It was the biggest pain in the culo to remove from the hub because the space is so small. I just left it alone and used glossifier which does not seem to seal as well as the regular plastidip. I say this because one wheel hub does have a rust spot on it although I sprayed all the remaining chrome parts with more glossifier after removing the excess from the rim.

If you want chrome nipples, you're on your own! I decided that was too much work and a few of the nipple had rust. Speaking of nipples, be careful with the naval jelly on them. A few became discolored after applying it (This probably depends on the actual wheel manufacturer though. The 18's I bought off CL with brand new truck tires with the stickers still on 3 of them, center caps and adapter plates for $150. Had the tires removed for like $15 at the used tire shop and sold the tires alone for $400 the very next day...HUSTLIN':thumbsup:!! but judging by the amount of rust, the wheels themselves were probably some off brand. The rust shouldn't have been that bad since the wheels were in a shed covered with a tarp)

DON'T OVER DO THE NAVAL JELLY EITHER!!! It seemed to me that it continued to work for a bit after rinsing thoroughly. I applied with a paint brush(toothbrush in pitted areas), let it sit for about 10-15 minutes, rinsed for 15 minutes, hand dried then air dried for about an hour before applying more (if it was needed) I think 2 wheels only needed 1 coat of naval jelly and the worst one needed 3. I let them all air dry for about 5 hours before I started the dipping process. 

Hope this helps. Maybe I'll do a step by step or something with my old 20's that are laying around but I promise nothing :roflmao:! I forget stuff easily due to my ADMD (Attention Deficit Marijuana Disorder)

P.S. I didn't use that predip spray from dipyourcar. Maybe it'll make a difference, maybe not. Honestly, I think the predip is some sort of solvent cleaner. If you removed the rust and rinsed well, your wheels are already clean enough to dip.


----------



## cage66 (Feb 11, 2014)

I am thinking of painting some 4 lug tru-spokes with black rims and center hub. Seems like it will take forever to mask them off to paint them so I was thinking of using the plasti dip and just peeling off the areas that I want chrome still. 
I would like them to look like this when done. 








Maybe I will try with one and see how it goes if its sucks I will just have to mask them off and paint them. I am sure taking them apart to paint is the best way but I dont have that kind of patience.


----------

